
Show HN: Angular ACL - fdim
https://github.com/FDIM/ng-acl
======
fdim
This is a small lib I've made that might come in handy for some angular
developers. It allows you to control visible elements, state, flow in
controllers based on resources user has. I couldn't find anything related at
that time, so I made my own. Let me know if someone finds it useful / want
more features.

